# Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen



## MMC2002 (1. August 2004)

Hallo Fachleute.

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen meinen Rechner formatiert und Windows XP Pro neu installiert. Allerdings ist mir folgendes dabei passiert. 
Bei dem Windowsinstallationsbildschirm (was für ein Wort) wo man die Partition auswählt auf der Windows installiert werden soll, habe ich ausversehen meine externe Maxtor 250GB Platte ausgewählt und von dieser die Partition gelöscht.  Nun lässt es sich ja schon erahnen worauf ich hinaus will. 
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Partitionstabelle wiederherzustellen?
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, wie ist es möglich, dass ich die platte formatieren und wieder benutzen kann, denn er zeigt sie mir nirgends an?

Ich habe schon Runtime´s GetDataBack (Trial Version) versucht, aber dort kann man  nur die Daten von der externen Platte auslesen und dann auch nur mit der Vollversion auf eine andere Platte kopieren.  
Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Resourcen um die externe Platte zu kopieren. 



MfG
MMC2002


----------

